# Crystal narrows log on side



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

CRMS pulled a log yesterday that was 3/4 of the way across the river. We pinned it on River left on the outside of the bend at the end of the rapid. If you pull off at the lowest and biggest pull out it you can see. I tied it off hoping it would not go down stream and cause trouble else where. I will cut it up when the water is low. It is in line with the current and right on shore. Hopefully it will stay there.

Peter


----------

